# Do you ever make up stories to make you sound like more of a badass?



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

If so what is your favorite one, or a story you tell about something that you've done? I may occasionally exaggerate stories of things I did.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Omg! I dont know if its something cool, but.. I always do exagerate my stories.XD to make me look cool i guess? as for me.  

But i dont do it anymore, though. Like, the story i always tell is.. (i dont if its cool, but its cool for me hahaha. xD)

ok background:

Nooope! oh yeah hahah.

okay. xD

One story i remember i just made up for me to look cool is,

I have two stitches in my right legs.. and, i always told everyone that i got strucked by a pole in my legs.. thats why my legs are already metal, (my bones, i mean) and whenever i go to metal detector machine, it always beeps up.. xD and when you put a magnet on my legs it will stick. hahaha.  
They actually believed it for real.  thats all hihi. achuuuuuuu. x

Then, i told them, i was already like edward elrick of full metal alchemist. 

Thats why, whenever its cold season, its very hard for me.. because its just too cold on my right leg.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Uhhh no. I also see right through people when they do this.


----------

